# Selecting another pistol



## mwhittington (Jan 8, 2016)

last year I purchased a springfield armory 9MM and I really like it. Now i would like to purchase another pistol so that my son can shoot with me. Some people have suggested that I get a different caliber so that we have some variety when we shoot. Other have said get another SA 9MM so that we can shoot the same, share mags, etc.

I'm new to guns and so is he (16 years old)

any suggestions for what we should get? we usually just go shoot at the local range


thanks


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

If you can swing the cost, a good, solid 1911 would be a great contrast.

Triggers on 1911s are probably the best I've ever handled. I shoot a .45 1911 better than my Walther 9mm PPQs.


----------



## sdh91 (Dec 12, 2015)

I recently purchased a Smith and Wesson SD40VE. Is is a 40 caliber and I really like the gun. Price is in the low $300's so it is also a great value. If you search for reviews online I think you will see that almost all really like the ergonomics and build quality of the gun.

Product: Model S&W SD40 VE - Std Capacity


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

I would get another caliper...make it more interesting.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

There's points to going either way....

Same caliber - makes buying in bulk a better answer and since you're already in the 9mm world that's not a bad place to be or to stay. So there's points for economy. However, a nice .22 makes sense as it's cheap to shoot and it's still valid for stance training, etc. 

Same gun - I wouldn't vote for that since it limits the educational horizon. 

Other 9mm guns - WAY too many to consider but I'd look at ones that answer a different need from what you already have. IE: home defense

1911 - Personally I think everybody should experience ownership of a fairly good 1911 in their life. It's a damn good gun and as valid to day as it was 100+ years ago. It's a piece of Americana in the gun world that will never be replaced. A man with good 1911 skills will always be well armed.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

mwhittington said:


> last year I purchased a springfield armory 9MM and I really like it. Now i would like to purchase another pistol so that my son can shoot with me. Some people have suggested that I get a different caliber so that we have some variety when we shoot. Other have said get another SA 9MM so that we can shoot the same, share mags, etc.
> 
> I'm new to guns and so is he (16 years old)
> 
> ...


Personally, I would stick to the same caliber, but a different make/action of gun. Having different calibers, I have in .380 ACP - 9mm Luger - .40 S&W, can be a bit of a challenge when it comes to stocking up on ammo.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

It depends on your budget. Same calibre is less expensive. 22 is also good on the budget. Since Obama has been (that sounds good) president, some ammo even 22 was hard to find. Getting better now.

I have a single six 22 that is fun to shoot. 

A compromise might be a .357 revolver that would also shoot 9mm.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

mwhittington said:


> last year I purchased a springfield armory 9MM and I really like it. Now i would like to purchase another pistol so that my son can shoot with me. Some people have suggested that I get a different caliber so that we have some variety when we shoot. Other have said get another SA 9MM so that we can shoot the same, share mags, etc.
> 
> I'm new to guns and so is he (16 years old)
> 
> ...


 Proceed to a range that rents sidearms , shoot a wide variety of sidearms in a variety of platforms. Decide what you like the most and what fits your needs the best. The purchase.

One caveat , don't buy JUNK. Buy quality with a proven track record , it will be infinitely cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

berettatoter said:


> Personally, I would stick to the same caliber, but a different make/action of gun. Having different calibers, I have in .380 ACP - 9mm Luger - .40 S&W, can be a bit of a challenge when it comes to stocking up on ammo.


 This is a quite valid consideration. I recently cut sidearm chamberings down to .357 mag ,.38 super ,9mm, .45 acp , .44 mag and .22lr even though it meant getting rid of several sweet pre-lock smiths and certain other units.


----------

